# Jeff Jones for 5'7"



## pongo (31 Aug 2019)

Hi all, these bikes are proving to be difficult to get hold off. I'm looking for a Jones bike as the riding position and it's capabilities suit my needs for a bit of off road touring. If anyone is thinking of selling one please let me know. 
Thanks


----------



## Cycleops (31 Aug 2019)

I understand these are custom made which means owners tend to hang on to them plus it's further exacerbated by having to find one that fits you.
Perhaps @Gravity Aided could comment as he's 'on the ground'. We're mostly Brits on here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2019)

I actually know little about them , except that they make a Brompton look inexpensive. Custom mountain bikes are not cheap, that's for sure.


----------



## TTSS (29 Sep 2019)

They're made in the USA. Quite rare to find a full bike in the UK. Very expensive. There is better out there for the money imho.
A good quality Reynolds 853 mtb would be a good start.


----------



## TTSS (10 Dec 2019)

There's one on the Bay atm. Won't be around for long.


----------

